# mixing indivually directions for Prohibit/LevaMed?



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone have directions for this? Math is not my strong point and I prefer not to screw it up. I have 8 sheep that need to be dewormed. :ashamed:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

6.3 GRAINS Levamisole powder per SHEEP ( one *adult* dose)

Notice that weight is GRAINS, and not grams, because I used a reloading scale

6.3 Grains = 0.0144 Ounces = 0.408 Grams

8 sheep would take: 

50.4 Grains 

0.1152 Ounces 

3.264 Grams


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Levamisole is not a dewormer with a huge margin of safety, like ivermectin. It is a weight based dose, not a "per sheep" dose. 

If you buy the packet of Prohibit powder, one packet makes 1 entire gallon of mix. Get a reliable scale that measures ounces, and divide the total grams in the packet (52 g) by 4 (if you want to mix 1 qt at a time) or 8 (for a pint). 

So, 1 quart of water and 13 oz of powder, by weight. Mix thoroughly, and dose at 1 ounce (liquid this time) per 100 lbs of sheep. 1 fl oz= 30mLs

The liquid is only good for 90 days.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

That is exactly what I did except I divided it by 10 since I have so few sheep. My kitchen scale weighs in grams and ounces so I got pretty close. It also totally cleared up my parasite ridden problematic ewe.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------

